# Opus Pop Salts - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (5/4/18)

Nic salt juices by Opus have arrived at Sir Vape.

The new POP line is super yummy and smooth. Go check them out 

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new







Also have a look at some of our new devices designed for nic salts and higher nic juices.

https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/mtl-pod-systems

Reactions: Winner 2


----------

